
AMD Poised for Explosive CPU and GPU Sales Growth in 2019 - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/amd-poised-huge-cpu-gpu-sales-growth-2019-zen-2-navi
======
supernes
Direct quotes from the article:

| If the next-gen CPUs live up to the hype ...

| if Navi ends up being a worthwhile solution ...

| [a] 24 percent year-over-year [decline] ...

| single-digit percentage revenue growth [...] could end up being conservative
...

| depending on how things play out ...

| It's all speculation at this point ...

| though that bit is less clear ...

| There are plenty of "ifs" ...

... there is nothing BUT ifs in this piece.

~~~
7dare
Yeah it's just speculation, sounds even like they're trying to hype up AMD
stock...

------
jagger27
CPU sales, sure. The value per core is through the roof. Nvidia is just too
entrenched with gamers and CUDA users for Navi to have a chance. It would take
a silicon miracle for Navi to be good enough to convert team green fanboys.

This piece is fluff.

~~~
onli
> _Nvidia is just too entrenched with gamers_

No reason to think that. Ryzen showed that despite years of neglecting gamers
(FX really was horrible for games) they come back as soon as the offer is
better. Maybe less in the first generation, but in the second of just having
the better offer they do (with the Ryzen 2000 series).

AMD is already still popular in the RX 570/580 segment, if Navi were
competitive AMD would be fine there.

CUDA might be a different story, that depends on the software and if
tensorflow etc is even still relevant then.

~~~
plopz
Ryzen is still worse for games though, it just doesn't have the single-
threaded performance.

~~~
onli
I'm collecting benchmarks and creating a global one in [https://www.pc-
kombo.com/benchmark/games/cpu](https://www.pc-kombo.com/benchmark/games/cpu).
The best Intel cpus are faster because they have a higher clock. Where the
clock is equal Ryzen is minimally slower, and they are cheaper then while
having more threads. Regardless, the Ryzen processors reach very good FPS in
current games, look at the FPS of the Ryzen 5 2600 for example
([https://www.pc-
kombo.com/us/benchmark/games/cpu/compare?ids%...](https://www.pc-
kombo.com/us/benchmark/games/cpu/compare?ids%5B%5D=AMD+Ryzen+5+2600)).

~~~
plopz
Looks to me like the i5s have lower clock, lower tdp same price but perform
better than the ryzens.

~~~
onli
Well, that's kind of true. 2600X vs i5-8400 is the goto comparison for that,
since they both are at 4 GHz (4.1 vs 4.0), see [https://www.pc-
kombo.com/us/benchmark/games/cpu/compare?ids%...](https://www.pc-
kombo.com/us/benchmark/games/cpu/compare?ids%5B%5D=Intel+Core+i5-8400&ids%5B%5D=AMD+Ryzen+5+2600X)
for that. Yes, the i5-8400 is a bit faster while having a lower tdp and being
at the same price, depending on the game of course.

But the 2600X is unlocked and comes with a better cooler. And the Ryzen 5 2600
is cheaper than both while also being unlocked, and the cooler is still better
than that of the i5. The 2600 especially is really attractive, even more so if
you factor in that AM4 is the better supported platform (it will run on the
board you bought for the Ryzen 3 1200 when that series was released, and it is
supposed to run the Ryzen 3000 series).

There now is the i5-9400F which is again a little bit faster than the i5-8400
while being cheaper. If that one had a cheaper board than the Z390 chipsets
supporting it out of the box it would be a real reason for AMD to lower the
price of the Ryzen 5 2600(X).

------
clircle
I love AMD, own stock in AMD, but I hope someone can flag this article.
There's no content here, just speculation.

~~~
rbanffy
Sorry. It seemed an interesting read.

------
bradenb
I feel like every year for the last decade I've been reading about how AMD is
just about to make major strides in the CPU and GPU markets. It feels like it
never comes. I would welcome it, but it doesn't feel like enough to catch up
to perceived Intel performance; at this point, it seems like they need to
really exceed it.

------
bitL
Can't wait to get my hands on a 64 core Threadripper, but I am not sure about
Navi; I'd rather pair it with Titan RTX or whatever is next from NVidia on
7nm. Intel is now interesting only for NUCs to me (their quad core little ones
are as fast as 4790k, which is unbelievable, and perfect for eGPU setups).

------
Symmetry
I'm very bullish on AMD continuing to make gains in server land and
workstations but I do wonder what the laptop situation is going to be like in
the next generation. Intel put a lot of work into power efficiency not just at
a chip level but at the chipset and driver level too. This has brought large
gains for battery life and while I expect AMD to catch up eventually I'm not
sure that it'll happen in Ryzen 2.

------
lousken
I really hope they don't screw up GPU drivers at launch...

------
gsnedders
To really get growth, they need far more OEMs shipping their hardware, surely?

------
joaomacp
Again?

